

Android Q2 market share jumps to 68% as iOS drops from 23% to 17% - esolyt
http://www.theverge.com/2012/8/8/3227506/idc-q2-2012-mobile-os-market-share

======
mtgx
I think Android will "finish" growing in market share around the 80% mark,
which is close enough to the Windows market share, which people kept saying
Android would never reach. Ironically, Windows market share will probably fall
below 80% in the next few years.

